# Mon ibook G4 ne démarre plus



## -margot- (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, c'est en ce dimanche de la Saint Sylvestre que je me décide à m'inscrire sur ce forum pour poster mon problème  

  J'ai un problème de démarrage peu commun, lorsque je démarre, l'écran m'affiche un tableau de commandes avec les célèbre "mac-boot" et "shut-down" -oui, commun ça- mais les commandes clavier ne marchent plus, ce qui implique la démarche inutile des "essaye la combinaison alt pomme P + R" ou "Maintient la touche C et met le CD d'install de Mac OS" . . .

   Je suis désespérée. Si une âme charitable voudrait bien voler à mon secours ça serait bien reçu.  Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2006)

&#199;a serait pas un kernel panic par hasard?

Les causes peuvent &#234;tre diverses, une barrette de RAM non compatible par exemple. Quelles ont &#233;t&#233; les derni&#232;res op&#233;rations effectu&#233;es sur ton iBook?

Ou ce probl&#232;me est-il survenu subitement?

Et bienvenue.


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les causes peuvent &#234;tre diverses, une barrette de RAM non compatible par exemple.



vu le probl&#232;me que tu as, webo a s&#251;rement raison  remplace une ram si tu en a ajouter une


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

une rapide recherche sur le forum et peut être ici:
[WIKI]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=130529&highlight=shut-down[/WIKI]


----------



## -margot- (1 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Dernières opérations effectuées : Redémarrage de mac OS .  (C'est une version ORIGINALE, non gravée ...)

Je n'ai pas ajouté de barettes de ram, mais en m'attelant à l'ouverture de mon ibook (on sait jamais si ça remarche après avoir reset la carte mère ou un truc comme ça) - j'ai peiné à "déclipser" le capot à l'endroit de l'ouverture aimantée. J'ai pensé ne pas aller plus loin pour ne pas risquer de foutre encore une m*rde; malgré un site trouvé dans un forum qui expliquait très bien la procédure à suivre pour ouvrir un ibook .

. . . Suis-je la seule à avoir du mal avec ça?   -_-


----------



## pacis (4 Janvier 2007)

c'est effectivement un peu dur ... faut y aller doucement.


----------



## JoJoS (4 Janvier 2007)

Tu as été voir sur le site du support technique d'Apple ???
Peut être qu'ils ont recensé ton problème et ont une solution...

Voilà le lien :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449.
Apparemment ça te permet de réinitialisé ta RAM et ta PMU (qui gère l'alimentation).

J'espère que ca t'aidera à résoudre ton problème... Sinon désolé...


----------



## Léthée (4 Janvier 2007)

Ichk.. n'y aurait-il pas la meme chose en francais ?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Janvier 2007)

L&#233;th&#233;e;4115821 a dit:
			
		

> Ichk.. n'y aurait-il pas la meme chose en francais ?



Tu peux changer la langue sur cette page m&#234;me. 

Choisissez FRENCH et HOP :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449-fr


----------

